

The Conception: my browser-based 7DRL (7-day roguelike game) - ondras
http://ondras.zarovi.cz/games/conception/

======
jere
Hilarious! Thanks for supporting numpad keys. I'm no good at all with vim
keys. Might want to note that; it took me a few tries to figure out I could
use numpad (and arrow keys don't cut it with hex movement).

